# Wagner Tuning Black Friday Sale 10% OFF + Free Shipping!



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

*[url]http://www.extremepowerhouse.com*[/URL]
*Why shop with us? *
*Lowest Price Guarantee:* We do our best to always have the lowest price on our website, but if you found an even lower price somewhere else let us know. We will match the other price and thrown in an extra $25 store credit towards your next purchase.

*Financing:* We offer 6 months no interest financing. Get the products now, pay later. You can at anytime pay the full amount or make partial payments during these 6 months. If after 6 months, you still have balance remaining on your account there will be a minimum monthly payment with interest applied, subject to credit approval.

*Customer Service:* We offer the best customer service, period! Don’t take our word for it, check out what our customers have to say about Extreme Power House https://www.x-ph.com/customer-reviews/

*Hours:* We are open 7 days a week from 8 AM to 11 PM Pacific Time.
*
Contact us:* For any questions you can pm / email [email protected] or call 725-221-5267. If you contact us during business hours, expect a reply within the hour. If you contact us outside of the regular business hours, expect a reply within 6 hours.

*Chat:* Looking for an immediate response to your questions? Go to our website www.x-ph.com and use our chat functionality. 

*Payments: *You can make a purchase directly on our website www.x-ph.com or give us a call at 725-221-5267 and we can process your order over the phone.

*Shipping:* Expect to get a tracking number from us same day of your order completion. We try our best to get the products delivered to you ASAP. We ship items using USPS, UPS and FedEx. Contact [email protected] for expedited shipping options.

*Inventory:* We stock all the popular products at our Las Vegas warehouse. If item is not in stock, we will get it drop shipped to you directly from the manufacturer’s location. 
*
XPH Rewards:* We now offer Extreme Power House loyalty points to all our loyal customers. Earn 1 point after every $1 you spend with us. Earn more by sharing our website on social media and referring your friends.

*Newsletter:* Join our newsletter for the latest XPH news, exclusive deals, group buys and coupon codes. We also offer exclusive newsletter flash sales.

WAGNER TUNING COMPETITION INTERCOOLER KIT VAG 1,8-2,0TSI
Order Link
*https://www.x-ph.com/wagner-tuning-competition-intercooler-kit-vag-1-8-2-0tsi/*


Wagner Tuning Competition Intercooler has the following core size (640mm x 410mm x 65mm) and 17 liter charge air volume. Wagner-Tuning "Competition" Core with high cooling performance and light weight (8,4KG). Optimized by CAD, the new competition-high-speed core and cast aluminium end tanks give this intercooler excellent cooling properties. Flow analyses and simulations were created to optimize the design for best possible Internal Airflow. This intercooler is the best choice when it comes to performance gains and low intake temperatures. A lot less pressure drop then OEM Intercooler. Anti Corrosion protective Coating with perfect thermal heat dissipating character. Optimal cooling with clearly more power. Kit is ready for installation, 100% perfect fit. Fitment is easy, replacing the OEM intercooler. All of our products undergo rigorous quality control.

The Wagner Tuning Competition Intercooler Kit made for the VAG 1,8TSI - 2.0 TSI engine fits in to:

- Audi A3 8V 1,8TSI 132KW/180PS
- Audi S3 8V 2,0TSI 221KW/300PS
- Seat Leon 5F 1,8TSI 132KW/180PS
- Seat Leon 5F Cupra 2,0TSI 206KW/280PS
- Skoda Octavia 5E 1,8TSI 132KW/180PS
- Skoda Octavia 5E RS 2,0TSI 162KW/220PS
- VW Golf 7 GTI 2,0 TSI 162KW/220PS 169KW/230PS
- VW Golf 7 R 2,0 TSI 221KW/300PS


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

Special forum members price!


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

Special forum members price!


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

Flash sale!


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

March Madness Sale!


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

Spring sale!


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

Spring sale!


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

Spring sale!


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

Coupon codes available!


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

Coupon codes available!


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

Coupon codes available!


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

Coupon codes available!


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

Coupon codes available!


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

Coupon codes available!


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

Coupon codes available!


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

Coupon codes available!


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

Coupon codes available!


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

Coupon codes available!


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

Coupon codes available!


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

Coupon Codes Available!


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

bump


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

Coupon codes available!


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

bump


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

bump


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

bump


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

bump


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

bump


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

bump


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

bump


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

bump


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

bump!


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

BUMP!


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

bump!


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

bump


----------

